# Instant Pay isn't working



## BarbaraG (May 11, 2017)

All of May I have been having this problem where instant pay doesn't work. I go to cash out and I get a screen that says I am unable to use instant pay (which is ridiculous because I've been using IP for months). When I contact Uber I just get this generic template of an answer, which is zero help also with a confident statement, "after reviewing your account you are eligible for instant pay. If the problem continues contact us in 7 days" Then randomly ill have access to my money (it's taken up to 33 hours before) until it messes up again. Seriously though, 7 days? This is insane, I never know if I will be able to access my money. Uber is my only form of income and as of lately it's been very frustrating and difficult. I never know if I'll be able to get money in time to pay my bills. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

I've had this happen at times it's just Uber I general. I did catch one thing though that seemed to happen twice was when I did instant pay on a Sunday evening around 11pm into Monday morning around 2 am it kept putting it through then not actually depositing it into my checking account.


----------



## Macky (May 11, 2017)

I have had the same problem. Drove all day yesterday cashed out, the app said the money was transferred but it is not there. This is the first time this happened to me.


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

Some banks don't allow instant deposit from Uber but I doubt this is your issue just figure I would share that while were on the topic of instant pay.


----------



## SBarret23 (May 6, 2017)

For me is working


----------



## JDoey (Mar 6, 2017)

I have a few debit cards I cycle through for IP.

Sometimes is won't transfer immediately, it goes into "repaying" status. They will wave the 50 cent IP fee in this case and it will be transferred to your bank account listed in Direct Deposit. 

Usually in 2-3 Business days. 

If you switch the card you use for IP after it goes into Repaying status, the next IP will deposit instantly. 

Or, you can goto the gobank card and it always works. 

WAWA if you have them has ATMS that have 0$ withdrawals.

So.. you won't lose any money taking it out


----------

